# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  معاني الكلمات والجمل والأمثال من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
**الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه 
أما بعد :
بفضل من الله ومنه وكرمه هذا موضوع :* *معاني الكلمات والجمل والأمثال من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من بداية السيرة إلى السنة السادسة من الهجرة ، وهذا الموضوع أعد ورتب على أحداث السيرة ، والمصدر هو : سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لمحمد طه شعبان بارك الله فيه ونفع بعلمه .*
*وعملية البحث في هذا الموضوع باستخدام ctrl + F 

**-       * *الصاغية**: بصاد مهملة وغين معجمة خاصة الرجل، مأخوذ من صاغ إليه إذا مال، قال الأصمعي: صاغية الرجل كل ما يميل إليه، ويطلق علىٰ الأهل والمال.اهـ. «فتح الباري» 4/561.
*
*-       * *السخل**: المولود المحبب إلىٰ أبويه، وهو في الأصل ولد الغنم. «النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر»
*
*-       * *الأحابيش**: هم أحياء من القارة انضموا إلىٰ بني ليث، والتحبش: التجمع، وقيل: حالفوا قريشًا تحت جبل يسمىٰ حُبْشيًا بأسفل مكة فسموا بذلك. من تعليقات الشيخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد علىٰ «سيرة ابن هشام».*
*والأحابيش: هم بنو الهون بن خزيمة بن مدركة، وبنو الحارث بن عبد مناة ابن كنانة، وبنو المصطلق بن خزاعة، كانوا تحالفوا مع قريش، قيل تحت جبل يقال له: الحبش أسفل مكة، وقيل: سمُّوا بذلك لتحبشهم، أي: تجمعهم، والتحبش: التجمع**.*

*-       * *بطارقته**- "*وأرسلوا معهما الهدايا المستطرفة للنجاشي ولبطارقته* ": جمع بطريق، وهو الحاذق بالحرب وأمورها بلغة الروم، وهو ذو منصب وتقدم عندهم. «النهاية في غريب الحديث». 
*
*-       * *النخير**: صوت الأنف. قال ابن الأثير: فتناخرت بطارقته أي تكلمت وكأنه كلام مع غضب ونفور. «النهاية في غريب الحديث». 
*
*-       * *الضحضاح**: ما رقَّ من الماء علىٰ وجه الأرض إلىٰ نحو الكعبين. 
*
*-       * *" فَوَفَىٰ جُمَيْمَةً "  فوفىٰ أي: كثر. قال ابن حجر في «الفتح» 7/265: وفي الكلام حذف تقديره ثم فصلت من الوعك فتربىٰ شعري فكثر، وقولها (جميمة) بالجيم مصغر الجُمة بالضم وهي مجمع شعر الناصية، ويقال للشعر إذا سقط عن المنكبين جمة، وإذا كان إلىٰ شحمة الأذن وفرة.اهـ. 
*
*-       * *علي خير طائر** : قال ابن حجر: (علي خير طائر) أي علىٰ خير حظ ونصيب. 
*
*-    * *فلم يرعني* *– "*  فَأَصْلَحْنَ مِنْ شَأْنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُعْنِي إِلَّا رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضُحًىٰ *" -* *: قال ابن حجر: (فلم يرعني) بضم الراء وسكون العين أي لم يفزعني شيء إلا دخوله عليَّ. 
*
*-       * *غديرتان**: تثنية غديرة، أي ذؤابة، وهي الشعر المضفور الذي أُدخل بعضه في بعض.
*
*- * "*لِأَنَّهُ أَوَّلُ مَنْ جَمَّعَ بنا فِي هَزْمِ النَّبِيتِ مِنْ حَرَّةِ بني بَيَاضَةَ فِي نَقِيعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ نَقِيعُ الْخَضَمَاتِ* " :
*الهزم**: المنخفض من الأرض، والنبيت: موضع.
حرة: بفتح الحاء المهملة وتشديد الراء هي الأرض ذات الحجارة السود.
 نقيع :هو المنخفض من الأرض يستنقع فيه الماء.
نقيع الخَضَمات: موضع بنواحي المدينة.* 
*والمعنىٰ أنه جمّع في قرية يقال لها هزم النبيت، هي كانت في حرّة بني بياضة في المكان الذي يجتمع فيه الماء، واسم ذلك المكان نقيع الخضمات، وتلك القرية هي علىٰ ميل من المدينة. «عون المعبود» 2/425.
*
*-       * *الجُباجب**: جمع جُبجب –بالضم- وهو المستوي من الأرض، وهي ههنا أسماء منازل بمنيً (نهاية).* 
*-       * *لقنٌ ثقِف**: أي حسن الاستماع لما يقال.
*
*-       *  *الدلجة**: السير أول الليل .
*
*-       *  *المنيحة**: الناقة .
*
*-       *  *رسْل**: لبن .
*
*-       *  *خريتًا**: دليلاً. 
*
*-       * *الحمحمة**: صوت الفرس دون الصهيل (نهاية).
*




يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       * *"**وَأبو بَكْرٍ شَيْخٌ يُعْرَفُ وَنَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شَابٌّ لَا يُعْرَفُ** " : أي من حيث الشيب، فالشيب كان قد دخل علىٰ أبي بكر دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الأكبر سنًا- يظهر كأنه شاب.
*
*-       * *الأطم**: الحصن.
*
*-       * *"* *فَبَصُرَ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ مُبَيَّضِينَ يَزُولُ بِهِمْ السَّرَابُ** " :* 
*مبيضين** : أي عليهم الثياب البيض.
يزول بهم السراب : قيل معناه ظهرت حركتهم للعين «فتح الباري». 
*
*-       * *" يَا مَعَاشِرَ الْعَرَبِ هَذَا* *جَدُّكُمْ** الَّذِي تَنْتَظِرُونَ**" :* *جدكم: بفتح الجيم أي حظكم وصاحب دولتكم الذي تتوقعونه (فتح).
*
*-       * *الفتك**: أن يأتي الرجل صاحبه وهو غافل، فيقتله. (نهاية). 
*
*-       * *بواط**: بضم الباء وفتح الواو مخففة وقيل: بفتح الباء، جبل من جبال جهينة يقرب من يَنْبُع، علىٰ أربعة بُرُد من المدينة.
*
*-       * *رضوى**ٰ: جبل قيل علىٰ أربعة أيام من المدينة، ذو شعابٍ وأودية وبه مياه وأشجار.
*
*-       * *سرح المدينة**: بفتح السين وسكون الراء، هي الإبل والمواشي التي تسرح للرعي بالغداة. 
*
*-       * *غُدَرُ**: من غادر، ويستعمل هذا في النداء بالشتم.
*
*-       *  *ارفضَّت**: أي تفتت. 
*
*-       * *جدَّع بعيره**: قطع أنفه.
*
*-       *  *اللطيمة**: الإبل تحمل الطيب. 
*
*-       * *لأط**: أي اقتضاه. 
*
*-       * *الظهر**: الدوابُّ التي تُركب. 
*
*-      * *يعتقبون البعير**: أي يتبادلون الركوب عليه.
*
*-       * *الشوكة**: القتال، وغير ذات الشوكة: هي الغنيمة التي لا قتال فيها.* 
*-       * *"* *فَقَالَ عُتْبَةُ: إِيَّايَ تُعَيِّرُ يَا مُصَفِّرَ اسْتِهِ ؟ سَتَعْلَمُ الْيَوْمَ أَيُّنَا الْجَبَانُ**": هي كلمة تقال للمتنعم المترف الذي لم تحُكُّه التجارب والشدائد.
*
*-       * *حشٌ**: أي قليل. 
*
*-       * *الحجف**: أي التروس.
*
*-       * *"* *فمات عبيدة رضي الله عنه بالصفراء منصرفه من بدر فدُفن هنالك** " : اسم مكان.*


*-      * *بخ، بخ**: فيه لغتان أحدهما: إسكان الخاء، أو كسرها منونًا، وهي: كلمة تطلق لتفخيم الأمر وتعظيمه في الخير. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 7/44.
*
*-       * * "** فَأَخْرَجَ – عمير بن الحمام- تَمَرَاتٍ مِنْ قَرَنِهِ* *" : قرنه: بقاف وراء مفتوحتين، وهي الجُعبة.
*
*-       * *النقع**: الغبار.
*
*-       * *الأجلح**: الذي انحسر شعره عن جانبي رأسه.
*
*-     * *أضلع منهما**: أقوىٰ منهما.
*
*-     * *لَا يُفَارِقُ سَوَادِي سَوَادَهُ** : أي لا يفارق شخصي شخصه.
*
*-       * *يزول بين الناس**: أي يتحرك بسرعة شديدة بين الناس في ميدان المعركة. 
*
*-       * *مدججٌ**: أي مغطىٰ بالسلاح ولا يظهر منه شيء. 
*
*-       * *العنزة**: الحربة الصغيرة. 
*
*-       * *"* *قلتُ: نعم، ها الله إذًا** " : مما يستعملونه في القسم أن يحذفوا حرف القسم ويذكروا في مكانه (ها) فكأنه قال: نعم والله إذًا. 
*
*-       * *الرمضاء**: الرمل الشديد الحرارة من الشمس. 
*
*-       * *المَسَكَةُ**: السوار، أو الأسورة. 
*
*-       * *"* *قال: فأخلف رجلٌ السيفَ* *" : أي أخرجه من غمده. 
*
*-       * *هبروهما**: أي قطعوا لحمهما. 
*
*-       * *"* *فَقَالَ: آنْتَ أبو جَهْلٍ؟ فَقَالَ: وَهَلْ فَوْقَ رَجُلٍ قَتَلْتُمُوهُ أَوْ قَالَ: قَتَلَهُ قَوْمُهُ** " : أي: لا عار عليَّ في قتلكم إياي «شرح مسلم» للنووي.
*
*قَوْله: (فلَوْ غَيْر أَكَّار قَتَلَنِي؟!!) : الْأَكَّار: الزَّرَّاع وَالْفَلَّاح, وَهُوَ عِنْد الْعَرَب نَاقِص, وَأَشَارَ أبو جَهْل إِلَىٰ اِبْنَيْ عَفْرَاء اللَّذَيْنِ قَتَلَاهُ، وَهُمَا مِنْ الْأَنْصَار, وَهُمْ أَصْحَاب زَرْع وَنَخِيل, وَمَعْنَاهُ: لَوْ كَانَ الَّذِي* *قَتَلَنِي غَيْر أَكَّار لَكَانَ أَحَبّ إِلَيَّ وَأَعْظَم لِشَأْنِي, وَلَمْ يَكُنْ عَلَيَّ نَقْص فِي ذَلِكَ. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 6/339، 340. 



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       * *العرصة**: أي الساحة، أي أقام بساحة المعركة.
*
*-       * *حَتَّىٰ قَامَ عَلَىٰ شَفَةِ الرَّكِيِّ** : أي: البئر.*

*-     * *يأجج**: اسم لماكنين: أحدهما علىٰ ثمانية أميال من مكة، وثانيهما أبعد منه. 
*
*-     * *فلا تضطني**: أي فلا تستحيي.
*
*-       * *فلما ريعت طرحتْ ذا بطنها* *: أي أسقطت ما في بطنها.
*
*-      * *فتكركر الناس عنه** : أي رجعوا عنه.
*
*-      * *ومالنا في ذلك من ثؤرة** : أي من ثأر.
*
*-       * *الحُطميَّة**: نسبة إلىٰ بطن من عبد القيس، يقال لهم: حُطَمة بن محارب، كانوا يعملون الدروع.* 
*-       * *"** فقال صفوان: والله إنْ في العيش بعدهم خير**" : أي ما في العيش بعدهم خير، فـ(إن) هنا نافية.* 
*-       * *شُحِذ له**: أي حُدَّ له.
*
*-       * *"* *وهو الذي حرَّش بيننا** " : أي أفسد بيننا، ويقصد عمر أنه هو الذي أوقع بين المسلمين وقريش وأفسد بينهم يوم بدر.* 
*-       * *حزرنا**: أي قَدَّرَ عددنا.
*
*-       * *"* *وغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتىٰ رأوا لوجهه ظللاً** " الظلل: جمع ظُلة، وهو في الأصل السحابة، فاستعارها هنا لتغير وجه النبي. 
*
*-       *  *الحاسر**: الذي لا درع له.
*
*-       * *الدارع**: لابس الدرع.
*
*-       * *الجلب**: كل ما يجلب إلىٰ السوق ليباع فيها. 
*
*-       * *"* *سلاَّم بن مِشْكَم،وكان سيد بني النضير في زمانه ذلك، وصاحب كنزهم** " : يريد بالكنز المال الذي يجمعونه للطوارئ ويعدونه للنوائب التي تنوبهم وتعرض لهم. 
*
*-       * *فقراه**: أي صنع له القِرَىٰ، وهو الطعام الذي يُقدَّم للضيف.
*
*-       * *وبطن له من خبر الناس** : أي أعلمه من سرهم. 
*
*-       * *الأصوار**: جمع صور، وهي الجماعة من النخل. 
*
*-       * *نذر بهم**: أي علم بهم. 
*
*-       * *النجاء**: السرعة. 
*
*-       *  *السَّويق**: أن تحمص الحنطة أو الشَّعير ثم تُطحن ثم يسافر بها، وقد تمزج باللبن والعسل والسمن تُلَتُّ به.
*
*-     * *شبب بنساء المسلمين**: أي تغزل فيهنَّ وذكرهنَّ في شعره.
*
*-     * *"**وَإِنَّهُ قَدْ عزَّانا**"** أي: أتعبنا.
*
*-     * *شام يده**: أي أدخل يده، وفود رأسه: أي جانبه من جهة الأذن، ومعناه أدخل يده في رأسه.
*
*-     *  *المغول**: السكين.
*
*-     *  *الثُنَّة**: ما بين السرة والعانة.
*
*-     * *أسندنا**: ارتفعنا.
*
*-      * *حرة العريض**: مكان بالمدينة.
*
*-     * *"* *فقال: يا سباع يا ابن أم أنمار مُقطِّعة البظور** " : مُقطِّعة البظور: أي التي تختن النساء، فهي تقطع بظر المرأة عند ختنها.
*
*-    * *فَلَمَّا رَهِقُوهُ** :أي قربوا منه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*
*-     قال تعالى:* *{* *إذ تصعدون** } أي: تهربون في بطون الأوديه والشعاب.
*
*-  قال تعالى :* *{* *ولا تلوون على أحد** } أي: ولا يلتفت بعضكم إلىٰ بعض هربًا من عدوكم.
*
*-     *  *نثل كنانته**: أي نشر كنانته واستخرج ما بها من السهام، والكنانة: جُعبة السهام.
*
*-    * * مُجوِّبٌ عليه بحَجَفَة**: أي مُتترس عليه بترس، ليقيه من ضربات المشركين، فالحجفة: الترس.
*
*-     * *شديد النزع** : أي شديد رمي السهم.
*
*-     * *ومعنىٰ**نحري دون نحرك**: أي: أفديك بنفسي.
*
*-   * *وَكُسِرَتْ رَبَاعِيَتُهُ**: هي السنُّ التي تلي الثنية من كل جانب وللإنسان أربع رباعيات. «شرح مسلم» للنووي 6/330.
*
*-     * *البيضة**: واقي الرأس الذي يلبسه المحارب.
*
*-     * *كأمس الذاهب**: كناية عن قتله، أي: صيَّره عدمًا.
*
*-     * *قوله: (**في ثلمة جدار**) أي: في خلل جدار.
*
*-     * *قوله: (**كأنه جمل أورق**) الجمل الأورق الذي لونه رمادي وكان لون مسيلمة كذلك من غبار الحرب.
*
*-     * *قوله: (**ثائر الرأس**) أي: شعره مُنتفش.
*
*-     * *"* *وَإِنَّهُمَا لَمُشَمِّرَتَان  ِ أَرَىٰ خَدَمَ سُوقِهِمَا* *" : أي الخلاخيل.
*
*-     *  *تُنقزان**: النقز: الوثب والقفز، كناية عن سرعة السير.
*
*-     * *متن الشيء**: أعلاه، يقال: متن الجبل أي أعلاه .
*
*-       * *وتُزفر**: أي تحمل.
*
*-       * *يجدع**: أي يقطع.
*
*-       * *" يطلع عليهم بَيْنَ السَّعْدَيْنِ " : اسم مكان. والله أعلم.
*
*-       * *"* *عرفه الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم- بِتَكَفُّئِهِ إِذَا مَشَى**ٰ** " :*  *التكفؤ: التمايل إلىٰ قدام** .
*
*-       *  *السراة**: الأشراف والكبراء** .




*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم, ونفع بكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أين معاني كلمات حديث أم معبد؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

تم ذكرها ،، هذه معاني كلمات حديث أم معبد :




> *-       * *"**وَأبو بَكْرٍ شَيْخٌ يُعْرَفُ وَنَبِيُّ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شَابٌّ لَا يُعْرَفُ** " : أي من حيث الشيب، فالشيب كان قد دخل علىٰ أبي بكر دون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الأكبر سنًا- يظهر كأنه شاب.
> *
> *-       * *الأطم**: الحصن.
> *
> *-       * *"* *فَبَصُرَ بِرَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَصْحَابِهِ مُبَيَّضِينَ يَزُولُ بِهِمْ السَّرَابُ** " :* 
> *مبيضين** : أي عليهم الثياب البيض.
> يزول بهم السراب : قيل معناه ظهرت حركتهم للعين «فتح الباري». 
> *
> *-       * *" يَا مَعَاشِرَ الْعَرَبِ هَذَا* *جَدُّكُمْ** الَّذِي تَنْتَظِرُونَ**" :* *جدكم: بفتح الجيم أي حظكم وصاحب دولتكم الذي تتوقعونه (فتح).
> *

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       * *"* *وْلَا أَنْ تَجِدَ صَفِيَّةُ فِي نَفْسِهَا لَتَرَكْتُهُ حَتَّىٰ تَأْكُلَهُ الْعَافِيَةُ* *" :* *العافية: قال الخطابي: هي السباع والطير تقع علىٰ الجيف فتأكلها. «عون المعبود» 6/43**.
*
*-       * *النَّمِرة**: نوع من الكساء**.
*
*-       * *الإذخر**: حشيش معروف طيب الرائحة** .
*
*-       * *نحض الجبل**: سفح الجبل** .
*
*-       * *"**وَيْحَهُنَّ مَا انْقَلَبْنَ بَعْدُ؟**"** :* *أي ما رجعن إلىٰ بيوتهن**.
*
*-     * *الحيس**: هو التمر والسمن والأقط يخلط ويُعجن، والأقط: الجبن الجاف**.
*
*-       * *التور**: إناء من نحاس**.
*
*-       *  *"**وَزِقٌّ مِنْ خَمْرٍ* *"* *الزقُّ : وعاء من جلد**.
*
*-       * *"* *قَالَ: فَأَخَذَ رَجُلٌ أَحَدَ لَحْيَيْ الرَّأْسِ* *فَضَرَبَنِي بِهِ فَجَرَحَ بِأَنْفِي** ": أي رأس الجزور الذي كانوا يأكلونه، واللَّحْىٰ: الفك**.
*
*-       * *الفضيخ**: خمر يصنع من ثمر النخل**.
*
*-       * *"* *بَعَثَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَشَرَةَ رَهْطٍ سَرِيَّةً** عَيْنًا* *" :* *أي عينًا له يتجسسون علىٰ الأعداء حول المدينة**.
*
*-     * *الفدفد**: المكان المرتفع**.
*
*-     * *الظُّلَّة**: السحابة .
*
*-       *  *الدَّبْر**: ذكور النحل* *.
*
*-       *  *اللين**: هو جميع النخل**.
*
*-     * *الحَلْقة**: أي السلاح**.
*
*-       * *النجاف**: هي العتبة التي بأعلىٰ الباب**.
*
*-       * *غارُّون**: أي غافلون**.
*
*-       * *كسع**: أي ضرب دبره وعجيزته بيد أو رجل أو سيف وغيره**.
*
*-       * *المكاتبة**: أن يشتري العبد نفسه بمال من سيده فيكاتبه علىٰ ذلك**.
*
*-       * *خمصًا**: أي جوعًا**.
*
*-       * *"* *بُهَيْمَةٌ دَاجِنٌ** " :* *أي سمينة**.
*
*-       * * "**وَطَحَنَتْ الشَّعِيرَ، فَفَرَغَتْ إِلَىٰ فَرَاغِي**"* *:** أي ففرغت من طحن الشعير حين فرغت من ذبح البهيمة**.
*
*-       * *"* *وَقَطَّعْتُهَا فِي بُرْمَتِهَا* * "** :** البرمة: القدر التي تُطبخ فيه**.
*
*-       * *السُور**: كلمة حبشية معناها الضيف**.
*
*-       * *فَحَيَّ هَلًا بِهَلّكُمْ* :  *أي: هلموا مسرعين**.
*
*-       * *"*  *حَتَّىٰ تَرَكُوهُ وَانْحَرَفُوا** " :* *أي: ذهبوا**.
*
*-     * *الإهالة**: الدهن أو الزيت أو السمن ونحو ذلك. 
*
*-     * *سنخة**: أي تغير طعمها ولونها من قدمها**.
*
*-       * *وارى**ٰ: أي حجب من كثرته**.*

*-       * *"* *قَالَ: لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْخَنْدَقِ وَرَجُلٌ يَتَتَرَّسُ جَعَلَ يَقُولُ بِالتُّرْسِ هَكَذَا، فَوَضَعَهُ فَوْقَ أَنْفِهِ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ*: *هَكَذَا يُسَفِّلُهُ بَعْدُ** "** :** يقول: أي يشير**.* 
*يسفله: أي ينزل به لأسفل ليحمي أسفله، فهو يرفعه تارة فوق أنفه ليحمي أعلاه، وتارة لأسفل ليحمي أسفله**.
*
*-     * *السهم المدمىٰ** : الذي أصابه الدم فحصل في لونه سواد وحمرة مما رمىٰ به العدو، ويطلق علىٰ ما تكرر به الرمي، والرماة يتبركون به. (نهاية )
*
*-       * *القدح**– بكسر القاف وسكون الدال-: عود السهم**.* 

*-       *  *القُرُّ**: البرد**.
*
*-    *  *لا تذعرهم عليَّ**: أي لا تُهيجهم عليَّ**. 
*
*-       * *" كَأَنَّمَا أَمْشِي فِي حَمَّامٍ**" :*  *أي: في جوٍّ دافئ**.* 

*-       * *" فَرَأَيْتُ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ يَصْلِي ظَهْرَهُ بِالنَّارِ**"* *:* *أي: يدفئه ويدنيه منها**.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       * *" فَلَمَّا أَتَيْتُهُ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ بِخَبَرِ الْقَوْمِ، وَفَرَغْتُ ،قُرِرْتُ* *" :* *أي: شعرتُ بالبرد، أي أنه لما ذهب لقضاء مهمته التي أرسله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أجلها لم يشعر بالبرد بل شعر بدفءٍ تام، ولم يشعر بالريح الشديدة كبقية القوم، فلما قضىٰ مهمته، عاد إليه البرد الذي يجده الناس. قال النووي* *رحمه الله*: *وهذه من معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.اهـ. «شرح مسلم» 6/327**. 
*
*-       * *الأكحل**: عرقٌ في وسط الذراع، إذا قُطع لم يرقأ الدم**.
*
*-       * *اللَّبة**: موضع القلادة من الصدر* *.
*
*-       * *يتصاولان* :  *أي يتنافسان**.
*
*-       * *غَناء**: أي دفع مكروه، وجلب منفعة**.
*
*-       * *"* *وراح الناس بسرحهم** " :* *أي: بمواشيهم**.
*
*-       * *"* *فَخَرَجُوا بِقَبَسٍ** " :*  *أي: شعلة من نار**.
*
*-       * *يقال: أُضمرت الخيل**، وهو أن يُقلل علفها مدة، وتدخل بيتًا، وتُجلل فيه لتعرق ويجف عرقها، فيخف لحمها وتقوىٰ علىٰ الجري**.*


*-       * *ضريَّة* : *اسم بئر**.
*
*-     * *الظُعُن**: النساء، أي: لم يتعرض للنساء**.
*
*-     * *خمَّس**: أي أخذ الخمس**.
*
*-       * *فضَّ**: أي فرَّق**.
*
*-       *  *الثوب السَّمَل**: أي الثوب القديم المتهالك**.
*
*-       * *"* *وارْتُثَّ* *زيد بن حارثة من بين وسط القتلىٰ* *" :* *وارْتُثَّ: أي حمل من المعركة رثيثًا أي جريحًا وبه رُمْقٌ**.
*
*-       * *"* *حتىٰ انتهىٰ إلىٰ الغمِج* *وهو ماء بين خيبر وفدك** " :* *الغمِج: هو الماء غير العذب، وهو هنا اسم موضع**.
*
*-       * *"*  *فلما اسْتبلَّ من جراحه**" :*  *أي شُفي من جراحه**.
*
*-     * *التعريس**: النزول آخر الليل**.
*
*-     * *عُنق**: أي جماعة**.
*
*-       * *لله أبوك**: كلمة مدح تعتاد العرب الثناء بها، وفيها إضافة الأب لله، مثل: بيت الله، والإضافة إلىٰ الله تعظيم وتشريف**.
*
*-     * *أندرت**: أسقطت**.
*
*-     * *المخرش**: عصا معقوفة الرأس**.
*
*-     * *شوحط**: شجر ينبت في الجبال، تُتخذ منه قناة الرمح**.
*
*-       * *مأمومة**: أي في أم رأسه**.
*
*-       * *الخَبَط**: بفتح الخاء والباء، أي: المخبوط، وهو الورق الذي يتساقط من الأشجار بعد خبطها بالعصا ونحوها، لتأكله الإبل**.
*
*-       * *ودكه**: أي دهنه**.
*
*-       *  *ثابت إلينا أجسامنا**: أي رجعت كما كانت**.
*
*-       *  *جزائر**: جمع جزور وهو الجمل**.
*
*-       * *الكثيب**: هو كومة الرمل**.
*
*-       * *العنبر**: الحوت**.
*
*-       *  *من وقب عينه:** أي من داخل عينه**.
*
*-       * *"* *وَنَقْتَطِعُ مِنْهُ الْفِدَرَ كَالثَّورْ أَوْ كَقَدْرِ الثَّوْرِ**" :**  أي كقِطَع الثور**.
*
*-       * *الوشائق**: هو اللحم يؤخذ فيُغْلىٰ إغلاءً ولا ينضج فيحمل في الأسفار**.
*
*-       * *الطليعة**: مقدمة الجيش**.
*
*-      * *قترة الجيش**: غبار الجيش الذي يحدثه أثناء سيره**.
*
*-       * *حَلْ حَلْ**: كلمة تقال للناقة إذا تركت السير**.
*
*-       * *خلأت القصواء**: خلأت أي بركت من غير علَّة، والقصواء: اسم ناقة رسول الله، وقيل كان طرف أذنها مقطوعًا، والقصو: قطع طرف الأذن، وقيل: إنها كانت لا تُسبق فقيل لها القصواء لأنها بلغت من السبق أقصاه. «فتح الباري» 5/395**.
*
*-      * *حبسها حابس الفيل**: قال ابن حجر: أي حبسها الله عن دخول مكة كما حبس الفيل عن دخولها، ومناسبة ذكرها أن الصحابة لو دخلوا مكة علىٰ تلك الصورة وصدهم قريش عن ذلك لوقع بينهم قتال قد يفضي إلىٰ سفك الدماء ونهب الأموال كما لو قُدر دخول الفيل وأصحابه مكة.اهـ. أي: فيل أبرهه الأشرم الذي كان يريد هدم الكعبة**.



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       *  *ثَمَدٍ**: بفتح الثاء والميم، أي: حفرة صغيرة فيها ماء مثمود أي قليل**.
*
*-       * *التَبرُّض**: هو الأخذ قليلاً قليلاً**.
*
*-       *  *عَيْبة نُصح**: العَيْبة: ما تُوضع فيه الثياب لحفظها، أي: أنهم موضع النصح له والأمانة علىٰ سره**.
*
*-       * *أعداد**: جمع عِدّ بالكسر والتشديد، وهو الماء الذي لا انقطاع له**.
*
*-       * *"* *وَمَعَهُمْ الْعُوذُ الْمَطَافِيلُ* *" : العُوذ: جمع عائذ وهي الناقة ذات اللبن.*
*المطافيل**: الأمهات التي معها أطفالها، يريد أنهم خرجوا معهم بذوات الألبان من الإبل ليتزودوا من ألبانها ولا يرجعوا حتىٰ يمنعوه أو كنَّىٰ بذلك عن النساء معهن الأطفال، والمراد أنهم خرجوا معهم بنسائهم وأولادهم لإرادة طول المقام وليكون أدعىٰ إلىٰ عدم الفرار، قال ابن فارس: كل أنثىٰ إذا وضعت فهي إلىٰ سبعة أيام عائذ، والجمع عُوذ، كأنها سميت بذلك لأنها تعوذ ولدها وتلزم الشغل به. «فتح**».
*
*-       * *ماددتهم**: أي جعلت بيني وبينهم مدة بترك الحرب**.
*
*-       * *" ...**فَإِنْ شَاءُوا أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا فِيمَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ النَّاسُ فَعَلُوا* *وَإِلَّا فَقَدْ جَمُّوا**..* * "* *– في صلح الحديبية -* *:**جَمُّوا: أي استراحوا، والمعنىٰ الذي أراده النبي** صلى الله عليه وسلم** أن تترك قريش القتال فإن أرادوا الدخول في الإسلام بعد ذلك دخلوا وإن لم يدخلوا استراحوا فترة من القتال**.
*
*-       * *"* *حتىٰ تنفرد سالفتي**": أراد أنه يقاتل حتىٰ ينفرد وحده في قتالهم، أي: إن لي من القوة بالله والحول به ما يقتضي أن أقاتل عن دينه ولو انفردت. «فتح» بتصرف**.
*
*-       * *قوله:"**ألستم تعلمون أني استنفرت أهل عكاظ** " : أي دعوتهم لنصركم**.*
*-      * *فلما بلَّحوا**: أي امتنعوا، والتبلح التمنع من الإجابة**.*
*-       * *امصص ببظر اللات**: البظر قطعة تبقىٰ بعد الختان في فرج المرأة، واللات اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ولكن بلفظ الأم فأراد أبوبكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كانوا يعبدوه مكان أمه. «فتح» بتصرف**.*

*-       * *" قول عروة بن مسعود :* *أي غُدَرُ** ": مبالغة في وصفه بالغدر، قوله: ألست أسعىٰ في غدرتك: أي ألست أسعىٰ في دفع شر غدرتك**.*
*قال ابن هشام في «السيرة»: أشار عروة بهذا إلىٰ ما وقع للمغيرة قبل إسلامه، وذلك أنه خرج مع ثلاثة عشر نفرًا من ثقيف من بني مالك فغدر بهم وقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم، فتهايج الفريقان بنو مالك والأحلاف رهط المغيرة، فسعىٰ عروة بن مسعود عم المغيرة حتىٰ أخذوا منه دية ثلاثة عشر نفسًا واصطلحوا. «فتح» 5/402**.
*
*-       * *يرسف**: أي يمشي مشيًا بطيئًا بسبب القيد .
*
*-       * *قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *: (* *ويل أمه**) :* *كلمة ذم تقولها العرب في المدح ولا يقصدون معنىٰ ما فيها من ذم.
*
*-       * *"* *وَإِنَّ بَيْنَنَا عَيْبَةً مَكْفُوفَةً** " : أي: بينهم صدر نقي من الغل والخداع مطوي علىٰ الوفاء بالصلح. (نهاية).
*
*-     * *الإسلال**: السرقة، وقيل سل السيوف.
*
*-       *  *الإغلال**: الخيانة، وقيل لبس الدروع. (نهاية).
*
*-       * *"* *وَأَصَابَتْنَا سَمَاءٌ لَمْ تَبُلَّ أَسَافِلَ نِعَالِنَا**" :* *كناية عن قلة المطر**.
*
*-       * *يكلؤنا**: أي يحرسنا**.



*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-       * *" فِي رَأْسِهِ بُرَةُ فِضَّةٍ " :  * *البرة: الحلقة، والمعنىٰ في أنفه حلقة فضة. (عون المعبود**)
*
*-       * *الرَّكوة**: إناء صغير من جلد يُشرب فيه الماء، والجمع رِكاء**.
*
*-       * *"* *فَقَعَدَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىٰ جَبَا الرَّكِيَّةِ** "* : *البئر**.
*
*-       * *"* *فَأَعْطَانِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حَجَفَةً أَوْ دَرَقَةً* *":*  *الترس**.
*
*-       * *"* *فَاخْتَرَطْتُ سَيْفِي**" :*  *أي سللته**.
*
*-       * *"* *فَأَخَذْتُ سِلَاحَهُمْ فَجَعَلْتُهُ ضِغْثًا** " :* *حزمة**.
*
*-       * *"* *عَلَىٰ فَرَسٍ مُجَفَّفٍ** " : مجفف: أي عليه تجفاف وهو ثوب يلبسه الفرس ليقيه من السلاح.
*
*-       * *منتبذًا**: أي مجتنبًا.*

*-     * *الثكل**: فقدان المرأة ولدها.
*
*-     * *الدنية**: أي النقيصة، والحالة الناقصة. (نووي).
*
*-     * *ضجنان**: اسم جبل قريب من مكة.
*
*-     * *"*  *مَادَّ فِيهَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ وَكُفَّارَ قُرَيْشٍ**" : في المدة التي مادَّ فيها أبا سفيان أي: في الهدنة، وهي هدنة الحديبية.
*
*-     * *إيلياء**: اسم مدينة، ومعناه بيت الله.
*
*-    * *لتجشمت لقاءه**: لتكلفت لقاءه.
*
*-     * *الأريسيون**: الفلاحون وكان أغلب الروم يعملون بالزراعة.
*
*-     *  *أبو كبشة**: أحد أجداد النبي نسبه أبو سفيان إليه.
*
*-     * *حزاء**: كاهن.
*
*-     * *الدسكرة**: بناء علىٰ هيئة القصر، وهي كلمة ليست عربية.
*
*-       *  *حاصوا**: أي نفروا كالحمر.
*
*-       * *"**بِعَرَقٍ مِنْ تَمْرٍ**" : العَرَق: ستون صاعًا، والصاع أربعة أمداد، والمدُّ ملؤ كفَّي الرجل.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تــــــم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة السادسة من الهجرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-* *أنديه مع الظهر* *: قال النووي : ومعناه : أن يورد الماشية الماء فتسقى قليلا ثم ترسل إلى المرعى ، ثم تُردُ الماء فترد قليلا ، ثم ترد إلى المرعى . ا.هـ ( شرح مسلم 6/ 357 )
*
*-* *سرحه* *: أي ما شيته التي يُسرح بها .
*
*-* *الأكمة* *: هي الكومة من الرمل أصغر من الجبل .
*
*-**" اليوم يوم الرضع " : أي يوم اللئام ، حيث كان أحدهم إذا أراد سرقة اللبن من الشاة أو الناقة ليشربه لا يحلبه في إناء ثم يشربه لئلا يسمع أصحابها صوت اللبن وهو يحلب في الإناء ، إنما كان يضع فمه في ضرع الناقة أو الشاة فيشرب كالذي يرضع فلا يُسمع له صوت ، وهذا فعل اللئلام من السرقة .
*
*-* *أصك**: أضرب .
*
*-* *البرح* *: أي شدة .
*
*-* *في غزوة ذي قَرَد " قال أحدهم : أنا أظن " : أظن هنا بمعنى اليقين ، أي أتيقن وأعلم هذا .
*
*-* *الثنية* *: أعلى الجبل .
*
*-* *يشتدون :* *أي يُسرعون .
*
*-* *" قال : يا ثكلته أمه أَكْوَعُهُ بُكْرَةَ " : أي أنت الأكوع الذي كنت في أول النهار .
*
*-* *أردوا* *: أي تركوا .
*
*-* *السطيحة**: إناء من جلود سطح بعضها على بعض .
*
*-* *مَذقة* *: قيل : لبن ممزوج بماء .
*
*-* *" فلا يبقى منهم مُخبر إلا قتلته " : أي فلا يبقى منهم أحد يخبر من وراءهم فيستمدونهم علينا .
*
*-* *العضباء* *: ناقة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكانت ناقة نجيبة لا تُسبق .
*
*-* *" قال : وكان رجل من الأنصار لا يسبق شدا " : شداً  أي جريا .
*
*-* *طفرت :* *أي قفزت .
*
*-* *ربطت :* *أي توقفت عن الجري .
*
*-* *أستبقي نفسي :* *أي أريحها .*

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أم حبيبه 

في صحيح مسلم رحمه الله عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه  :
" قال : فأتيناهم حين بزغتِ الشمسُ . وقد أخرجوا مواشيَهم وخرجوا بفؤوسِهم ومكاتلِهم ومرورِهم . فقالوا : محمدٌ ، والخميسُ . قال : وقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ " خربت خيبرُ ! إنا إذا نزلْنا بساحةِ قومٍ فساء صباحُ المُنذَرين " 

المكاتل : جمع مِكتل - بكسر الميم - وهو القُفة .
المرور : جمع مَرّ - بفتح الميم - وهي المساحي .

ولكن ما أشكال هذه الأدوات ؟! لم يتضح لي المعنى !

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك أم حبيبه 
> 
> في صحيح مسلم رحمه الله عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه  :
> " قال : فأتيناهم حين بزغتِ الشمسُ . وقد أخرجوا مواشيَهم وخرجوا بفؤوسِهم ومكاتلِهم ومرورِهم . فقالوا : محمدٌ ، والخميسُ . قال : وقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ " خربت خيبرُ ! إنا إذا نزلْنا بساحةِ قومٍ فساء صباحُ المُنذَرين " 
> 
> المكاتل : جمع مِكتل - بكسر الميم - وهو القُفة .
> المرور : جمع مَرّ - بفتح الميم - وهي المساحي .
> 
> ولكن ما أشكال هذه الأدوات ؟! لم يتضح لي المعنى !


القُفَّةُ: هي شيء يشبه السلة، يُصنع من الليف، أو من سعف النخل، يُجمع فيه الثمر ونحوه. وانظر: ((اللسان)) (8/ 289، 290).
والمساحي: جمع مسحاة: وهي مجرفة من حديد ولها يد من الخشب، يُجرف بها التراب ونحوه. وانظر: ((اللسان)) (2/ 598).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*-     * *المكاتل**: جمع مِكتل - بكسر الميم - وهو القُفة* * .
* *القُفَّةُ: هي شيء يشبه السلة، يُصنع من الليف، أو من سعف النخل، يُجمع فيه الثمر ونحوه.* *وانظر: ((اللسان)) (8/ 289، 290 )*
*-        المرور : جمع مَرّ - بفتح الميم - وهي المساحي* *.**
 والمساحي: جمع مسحاة: وهي مجرفة من حديد ولها يد من الخشب، يُجرف بها التراب ونحوه.* *وانظر: ((اللسان)) (2/ 598)*
*-       * *الغلس :* *اختلاط ظلمة الليل بضوء النهار .*
*-       * *الخميس :* *هو الجيش ، وسمي خميسا ، لأنه خمسة أقسام ميمنة وميسرة ومقدمة ومؤخرة وقلب .*
*-       * *الرمد :* *مرض العين .*
*-      * *حُمر النعم** : هي الإبل الحمر : وهي أنفس أموال العرب ، يضربون بها المثل في نفاسة الشيء .*
*-       * *"* *وذهب عامر يسفل له** " : أي يضربه من أسفل .*
*-       * *"* *فقطع أكحله ، فكانت فيها نفسه** " : أي قُتل .*
*-       * *منقلة**: أي مرحلة* *.*
*-       * *" ففدعت يداه ورجلاه " الفدع* *:* *هو زوال المفصل .*
*-       * *القلوص – بفتح القاف -** : الناقة الصابرة على السير ، وقيل : الشابة .*
*-       * *" فقال: كانت هذه هُزيلة من أبي القاسم " هزيلة : تصغير هزل ، وهو ضد الجد .*
*-       * *عَنوة**: أي قهرا .*
*-       * *الراجل**: الذي يقاتل على رجله بلا فرس .*
*-      * *لم يُسهم له** : أي لم يعطه سهما معلوما كبقية الجيش ، وإنما أعطاه شيئا من الغنيمة ترضية له ، وهذا هو حكم العبد المملوك في الشريعة الإسلامية أنه إذا قاتل مع المسلمين لا يسهم له كيفية الجنود ، وإنما يعطى من الغنيمة ما يراه الأمير .*
*-       * *" فقلدت سيفا ، فإذا أنا أجره " : أي أسحب السيف على الأرض من صغر سني .* *( عون المعبود 5/ 170 )*
*-         * *خرثِى المتاع** : أي أثاث البيت كالقدر وغيره .* *( عون المعبود 5/170)*
*-       * *حُزم**: جمع حزام ، وهو ما يشد به الوسط .*

*-       * *" فقال أبان : أنت بها يا وبر تحدر علينا من رأس ضال " : أنت بها ، أي : أنت تقول بهذا ، يا وَبْرُ . عن أبي حاتم أن العرب يسمى كل دابة من حشرات الجبال وبرا ، وقيل هي دابة صغيرة كالهرة وحشية ، تحدر علينا : أي تهجم علينا بغتة ، من رأس ضال : قال ابن دقيق العيد : الضال هو السدر البري .ا.هـ*
*والمعنى تنزل علينا من رأس شجر السدر . * 
*-       * *يصرم النخل** : أي يقطع .*
*-       * *الحزر**: التقدير .*
*-       * *"* *فقال ابن رواحه : فأنا ألي حزر النخل وأعطيكم نصف الذي قلت** " : المعنى : أنهم لما قالوا له : أكثرت علينا ، واتهموه بالظلم وأن الثمار أقل من ذلك ، فلو أعطوه عشرين ألف وسق وهو نصف ما قدره ابن رواحة سيتبقى لهم أقل من ذلك ، فقال لهم ابن رواحة : إذن أعطيكم أنا عشرين ألف وسق وآخذ ما تبقى .*
*-       * *العذاق**: جمع عذق ، وهو عرجون النخل .*
*-       * *قال ابن حجر :**بتمر جنيب* *: قال مالك : هو الكبيس ، وقال الطحاوي : هو الطيب ، وقيل : هو الصلب ، وقيل : الذي أخرج من حشفة ورديئه ، وقال غيرهم : هو الذي لا يخلط بغيره . اهـ* *( فتح الباري 4/ 467 )*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أحسن الله إليكم ونفع بكم الأمة ،، ما هي أفضل الكتب لمعرفة معاني المفردات في كتب السير ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *أحسن الله إليكم ونفع بكم الأمة ،، ما هي أفضل الكتب لمعرفة معاني المفردات في كتب السير ؟*


بارك الله فيكم
أولًا: كتب الغريب العامة؛ وأفضلها: ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) و ((لسان العرب)).
ثانيًا: كتاب ((الروض الأُنف)) للسهيلي.
ثالثًا: كتاب ((الإملاء المختصر في شرح غريب السير)) لأبي ذر مصعب بن أبي بكر.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

زادكم الله علما نافعا وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> زادكم الله علما نافعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- الأزواد : جمع زاد ، وهو الطعام .

- " فلم يؤت إلا بالسويق فأمر به فثريَ " : أي بُل بالماء ، لما لحقه من يبس .

- الحمر الأهلية ، ويقال الإنسية : هي الحمر المستأنسة التي تعيش في البيوت ، وهي غير الحمر الوحشية .

- مصلية : مشوية .

- أساغها : بلعها .

- لهوات : جمع لهاة ، وهي اللحمة الحمراء المعلقة في أصل الحنك ، كأنه بقي للسم علامة في فم النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
*
- الحوائط : أي الحدائق .

- عائر : أي لا يُدرى من رمى به .

- الشملة :كساء غليظ يلتحف به .

- الشراك : هو جلدة النعل على ظهر القدم .

- الكرى : النعاس .

- التعريس : نزول المسافرين آخر الليل للنوم والاستراحة .

- اكلأ لنا الليل : أي ارقبه واحفظه .

- مواجه الفجر : أي مستقبله .

- اقتادوا رواحلهم : أي قادوها وساروا بها .

- نقبت : أي رقت ، يقال نقب البعير إذا رق خفه .

- العضاء : كل شجر عظيم له شوك . ( نهاية )

- صلتا : أي مجردا من غمده .



*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- الربيئة : الطليعة الذي يحرس للقوم ، تقول : ربأ القوم ، إذا حرسهم .

- أهبَّ صاحبه : أي يقظه من نومه .

- أُثْبِتُّ : أي جُرحت جُرحا بليغا لا أستطيع معه الحركة .

- نذرا به : أي عَلِما بوجوده ومكانه .

- المواهقة : المسابقة ، والمجاراة ، السرعة في المشي .

- الأوقية : أربعون درهما .

- صرار : موضع قرب المدينة . 

- النمارق : جمع نُمرقة وهي الوسادة الصغيرة .

- عنق من الناس : أي جماعة .

- الذراري : النساء والصبيان .

- القشع أو النطع : هو الثوب من الجلد .

- عُجَز هوازن : آخر منازلهم جنوبا .

- الدهم : العدد الكثير .

- معارض : أي جبال ، وسِلاح : اسم موضع قريب من خيبر .

- الرمل : الإسراع في السير مع تقارب الخُطى .


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> **الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه 
> أما بعد :
> بفضل من الله ومنه وكرمه هذا موضوع :* *معاني الكلمات والجمل والأمثال من سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من بداية السيرة إلى السنة السادسة من الهجرة ، وهذا الموضوع أعد ورتب على أحداث السيرة ، والمصدر هو : سيرة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لمحمد طه شعبان بارك الله فيه ونفع بعلمه .*
> *وعملية البحث في هذا الموضوع باستخدام ctrl + F*


*تــــــم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة السابعة من الهجرة ،، وسنكمل إن شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

- الربيئة : الطليعة يستكشف أخبار العدو .

- " سرية مؤته ": اصطلح أهل التاريخ والسير على إطلاق اسم ( الغزوة ) على كل وقعة يقودها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ، أما ما لم يشترك فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيسمونها ( سرية ) ، وهذه السرية برغم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يشترك فيها بنفسه إلا أنك ترى جمهور أهل السير والمغازي يسمونها ( غزوة ) ، وإنما ذلك لكبرها وكثرة عدد الجيش فيها وتأثيرها واشتهارها الكبير بين الناس .

- التخوم : حدود الأرضين التي تقع بين أرض وأرض ، ويقال بفتح التاء أو ضمها .

- شاط : أي هلك ، تقول شاط الرجل ، إذا سال دمه فهلك .

- أجلب الناس : صاحوا واجتمعوا .

- الرنة : صوت فيه ترجيع يشبه البكاء .

- النطفة : الماء القليل الصافي .

- الشَّنة : القربة القديمة .

- العَرْق : العظم الذي عليه بعض اللحم .

- انتهش : أخذ منه بفمه يسيرا .

- الحطمة : الكسرة . 


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- الأتلد : القديم .

- نصرا أعتدا : أي نصرا حاضرا .

- المدد : العون .

- الذر : صغار النمل .

- وطْب لبن : وعاء كبير من جلد يشبه القربة .

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- بين : قالوا : واد به عين من أعراض المدينة .

- يوم الذمِار : أي يوم الهلاك.

- الحجون : موضع بقرب مقابر مكة .

- أوباش قريش : أي جموع قريش .

- كَداء : جبل بأعلى مكة .

- " قال : والله إني لأرجوا أن أُخْدمَكِ بعضهم " : أي نتخذ بعضهم عبيدا لنا .

- الألَّة : الحربة لها سنان طويلة .

- ذو غرارين  : يعني به سيفا ، والغرار : الحدُّ .

- المؤتمة : هي التي قتل زوجها فبقي لها أولاد أيتام .

- الغمغمة : أصوات الرجال في الحرب .

- النهيت : نوع من صياح الأسد .

- الهمهمة : صوت في الصدر .

- المغفر : واقي الرأس ، الذي يلبسه الفرسان في الحروب .

- الترجيع : ترديد الحرف في الحلق .

- الحجبة : الذين معهم مفتاح الكعبة .

- سِيَة القوس : أي طرفة .

- الأزلام : مفردها زلم ، بفتح الزاي أو ضمها ، وهي الرماح ، فكان أهل الجاهلية إذا كان الواحد منهم مقبلا على أمر مهم جاء برماح ثلاثة مكتوب على أحدها : ( افعل ) ، والآخر ( لاتفعل ) ، و الثالث ليس عليه شيء ، أو مكتوب على أحدها : ( أمرني ربي ) ، والآخر ( نهاني ربي ) ، والثالث ليس عليه شيء ، ثم وضعها في شيء ، ثم يمد يده فيخرج أحدها ، فإذا خرج سهم الأمر ، فعله ، وإذا خرج سهم النهي ، تركه ، وإن طلع الفارغ ، أعاد ، والاستقسام : مأخوذ من طلب القَسْم من هذه الأزلام .*

----------


## أبو محمد يونس

موضوع شيق وفوائد نافعة ماتعة جزاكم الله خيرا عليها 
متابعون معكم بإذن الله فواصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه 
بارككم المولى

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم


- المِجْجَن : عود مِعْوَجُّ الطرف ، يمسكه الراكب للبعير في يده .

- استكفَّ الناس : أي اجتمعوا .

- يخبط : أي يُضرب بالعصا ليقع .

- يُعضد : يقطع .

- " ومن قُتِلَ له قتيل فهو بخير النظرين " : بخير النظرين : أي إما أن يقبل الدية ، وإما أن يُقاد من القاتل .

- " يا رسول الله إلا الإذخر ، فإنه لقينهم ، ولبيوتهم " : قينهم : بفتح القاف: الحداد والصائغ ، وهم يحتاجون إليه في وقود النار. 

- " يستصبح بها الناس " : أي يوقدون بها مصابيحهم .

- " إن الله لما حرم شحومها جَمَلُوهُ " : جَمَلُوهُ : أي أذابوه .

- خضراء قريش : أي جماعتهم ، ويعبر عن الجماعة المجتمعة بالسواد والخضرة ، ومنه السواد الأعظم . ( نووي ).

- " ويقولون : والله ما قلنا إلا ضِنًّا بالله ورسوله " : ضِنًّا بالله ورسوله : أي حرصا على وجودك عندنا ومصاحبتك ، فالضن بالشيء الحرص عليه .

- قَرْنِ مَصْقَلَةَ : مكان في مكة .

- " وبدر أبي قومي بإسلامهم " : بدر أبي : أي سبق .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> 
> 
> - المِجْجَن : عود مِعْوَجُّ الطرف ، يمسكه الراكب للبعير في يده .
> *


*الصواب هو : المِحْجَن : عود مِعْوَجُّ الطرف ، يمسكه الراكب للبعير في يده . 



- " أي بنيَّة اظهري بي على أبي قُبيس " : اظهري بي : اصعدي وارتفعي ، وأبو قُبيس : جبل بمكة .

- الطوق : القلادة .

- الورق : الفضة .

- الثَّغامة بفتح أوله : شجرة ، ومن شأن هذا النوع من الشجر أنه إذا يبس ابيضت أغصانه ، والعرب تشبه الشيب به .

- " وكانت بنخلة " : نخلة : اسم مكان ، على بعد يومين من مكة .

- " وكانت سدنتها " : سدنتها : جمع سَدَن ، وهو خادم بيت العبادة .

- أسند : ارتفع وعلا .

- لا شوى لها : أي : لا تبقى على شيء .

- " قال : نِعْم مجال الخيل ، لا حَزْنٌ ضرس ، وسهل دَهْس " :
الحزن : ما ارتفع من الأرض .
والضرس : الذي فيه حجارة محدوب .
والدهس : ما سهل ولان من الأرض ، ولم يبلغ أن يكون رملا .

- "قال : غاب الحد ُّ والجدُّ " الحدُّ : النشاط والسرعة والمضاء في الأمور .

- " قال : ذانك الجذعان من عامر ، لا ينفعان ولا يضران " : أي أنهما ضعيفان في الحرب بمنزلة الجذع في سنة .

- الجذع : الشاب .

- " أقود وطفاء الزَمَع " : الوطفاء : طويلة الشعر ، والزمع : الشعر فوق مربط قيد الدابة ، يريد فرسا صفتها هكذا ، وهو محمود في وصف الخيل .

- أصحاب السَّمُرَةِ : هم أصحاب البيعة تحت الشجرة ، وكانت شجرة سمر .

- نتضحى : نتغذى .

- " فأناخهُ ثم انتزع طلقا من حقبه " : الطَّلَق :هو العقال من الجلد .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- " فقال أبو بكر : لاها  الله إذا لا يعمد إلى أسد من أسد الله يقاتل عن الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيعطيك سلبه" : يريد أبو بكر رضي الله عنه أن أبا قتادة معه بنية ، فقد يأخذ حق غيره .

في نسخة الكتاب : " بنية " ، لعل المراد : بينة .
السؤال : كيف يأخذ حق غيره ان كانت معه بينة ؟


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- مخرفا : أي بستانا ، سُمي بذلك لأنه يخترف منه التمر ، أي : يُجتبى .

- تأثَّلته : أي أصلته أو تملكته .

- " قالت : يا رسول الله اُقْتُلْ من بعدنا من الطلقاء انهزموا بك " :**اُقْتُلْ من بعدنا من الطلقاء ، هم الذين أسلموا من أهل مكة يوم الفتح ، سُموا بذلك ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مَنَّ عليهم وأطلقهم ، وكان في إسلامهم ضعف ، فاعتقدت أم سليم أنهم منافقون ، وأنهم استحقوا القتل بانهزامهم . ( نووي ).

- سرير مُرْمل : أي معمول بالرمال ، وهي حبال الحصر التي تُضفر بها الأسرة ( فتح).

- يحشُّ : يوقد .

- الدبابات : آلات تصنع من خشب وتغطى بجلود ثم يدخل فيها الرجال ، لتحميهم من سهام الأعداء .

- المنجنيق : يتكون المنجنيق من عمود طويل قوي موضوع على عربة ذات عجلتين في رأسها حلقة أو بكرة ، يمر بها حبل متين ، في طرفه الأعلى شبكة في هيئة كيس ، توضع حجارة أو مواد محترقة في الشبكة ، ثم تحرك بواسطة العمود والحبل ، فيندفع ما وضع . ( (الرسول القائد) محمود شيت خطاب نقلا عن (السيرة النبوية الصحيحة) ).

- مَلَحْنا : أي أرضعنا .

- عائدته : فضله .

- " وقد كنت استأنيت بكم " : أي أخرت ُ قسم السبي لتحضروا فأبطأتم .

- العرفاء : جمع عريف ، وهو القائد بأمر طائفة من الناس ، وسمي بذلك لكونه يتعرف أمورهم حتى يُعَرِف بها من فوقه عند الاحتياج . ( فتح ) .

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- الشعار : الثوب الذي يلي الجسد ، ، والدثار : الثوب الذي يكون فوقه ، ومعنى الحديث : الأنصار هم البطانة والخاصة والأصفياء وألصق بي من سائر الناس (نووي) .

- " ستلقون بعدي أثرة " : أي ستلقون ناسا يؤثرون أنفسهم وذويهم على غيرهم .

- النصل : هو حديد السهم ، والرصاف : هو مدخل النصل من السهم .

- النضيُّ : عود السهم .

- القُذَذُ : هي ريش السهم .

- الفرث : الروث في الكرش .

- البضعة - بفتح الباء - : القطعة من اللحم ، تتدردر : أي تضطرب وتذهب وتجيء .

- القين : الحداد .

- " عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ما رأيت امرأة أحب إليَّ أن أكون في مسلاخها " : المسلاخ : الجلد ، ومعناه أن أكون أنا هي .
" من امرأة فيها حدة " : تصفها بقوة النفس .

- حِقْوَهُ : إزاره .

- أشعرنها : أَلْفِفْنها .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *
> 
> - عُجَز هوازن : آخر منازلهم جنوبا .
> *


" بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمر بن الخطاب في ثلاثين رجلا إلى عجز هوازن بتُربة .."
 هل المراد أن تُربة تقع جهة آخر منازلهم جنوبا ؟

منــــقول عن العضو تركي بن سفر :
" عجز هوازن:قبائل معروفة من هوازن وهم:سعد بن بكر ونصر بن معاوية بن بكر وجشم بن معاوية بن بكر وثقيف بن منبه بن بكر. "

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *
> - " فقال أبو بكر : لاها  الله إذا لا يعمد إلى أسد من أسد الله يقاتل عن الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيعطيك سلبه" : يريد أبو بكر رضي الله عنه أن أبا قتادة معه بنية ، فقد يأخذ حق غيره .
> 
> في نسخة الكتاب : " بنية " ، لعل المراد : بينة .
> السؤال : كيف يأخذ حق غيره ان كانت معه بينة ؟
> 
> 
> *


بارك الله فيكم سأراجع هذا لأنه مشتبه عليَّ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الصواب - بارك الله فيكم -: ((أن أبا قتادة ليس معه بينة))

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تــــــم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة الثامنة من الهجرة*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- استعجم : سكت .

- المفاز : الفلاة التي لا ماء فيها .

- جلَّى : أي أوضح وبين .

- جيش العُسرة : سمي جيش العسرة للعُسر والشدة التي كان عليها المسلمون حينها .

- القَرِينَيْنِ : أي البعيرين المتماثلين في الحجم والسنّ.

- العريش : شبيه الخيمة .

- الضّحّ : الشمس .

- " أَوْلَى لَكَ يا أبا خيثمة " : كلمة فيها معنى التهديد ، معناها : دنوت من الهلكة .

- الحِجْر : موضع ديار قوم ثمود .

- البجاد : الكساء الغليظ .

- يقارف : يجامع .

- القرظ : ورق السَّلَم ، مضبورا : مجموعا .

- أهُباً : جمع إهاب وهو الجلد قبل الدبغ .

- المغافير : صمغ حلو ينضحه شجر يقال له : العُرفُط ، له رائحة كريهة .

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة التاسعة من الهجرة*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- " فرماني الناس بالحَدَقِ " : أي نظروا إلي بأعينهم .

- " إلا أن على وجهه مسحة ملك " : حيث كان جرير رضي الله عنه جميل الوجه .

- " ومائة فارس من أحمس " : أحمس : رهط جرير ، ينتسبون إلى أَحْمَس بن الغوث بن أنمار .

- " فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد وهو صامت " : يعني لم يُلّبِّ بعد .

- سرف : بكسر الراء : موضع قرب التنعيم ، وهو من مكة على عشرة أميال ، وقيل : أقل ، وقيل : أكثر .

- عركت : أي حاضت .

- " حتى إذا كان يوم التروية " : هو اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة ، سمي بذلك لأنهم كانوا يرتوون من الماء لما بعده ، أي : يسقون ويستقون . (نهاية)

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
- " وأمر بقبة له من شعر تُضرب له بنمرة " : هو الجبل الذي عليه أنصاب الحرم بعرفات ، وليست نمرة من عرفات .

- " فجعل بطن ناقته القصواء إلى الصخرات " : قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( هي صخرات مفترشات في أسفل جبل الرحمة ، وهو الجبل الذي بوسط أرض عرفة ) .

- " ولم يُسبح بينهما شيئا " : المقصود منها : لم يصل نفلا .

- المشعر الحرام : هو جبل يسمى قُزَح ، بضم القاف وفتح الزاي ، وهو جبل معروف في المزدلفة ، وقيل : المشعر الحرام جميع مزدلفة .

- " حتى أتى بطن مُحَسِّرٍ فحرك قليلا " : بضم الميم وفتح الحاء وكسر السين المشددة ، سمي بذلك لأن خيل أصحاب الفيل حُسِر فيه ، أي : أعي وكَلَّ ،قال ابن القيم : ومحسر برزخ بين منى ومزدلفة ، لامن هذه ، ولامن هذه . قال الألباني : قلت : لكن في صحيح مسلم والنسائي عن الفضل بن عباس أن محسرا من منى .اهـ
فحرك قليلا : أي أسرع السير .

- أيام التشريق : هي الأيام الثلاثة بعد يوم النحر .

- " قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا سهلا إذا هويت الشيء تابعها عليه ." : معناه : إذا هويت شيئا لا نقص فيه في الدين - مثل طلبها الاعتمار وغيره - أجابها إليه ، وفيه حسن معاشرة الأزواج ،قال تعالى :{ وعاشروهن بالمعروف} لاسيما فيما كان من باب الطاعة .(نووي)

-" وذلك ليلة الحَصْبة " : سميت بذلك لأنهم نفروا من منى فنزلوا في المحصَّب وباتوا به .(نووي)

- ترجلت : تمشطت .

- العسيب : جريد النخل .

- خشاش الأرض : أي من هوامها وحشراتها ، وقيل : من صغار الطير .(نووي)

- قصبه : أمعاءه .

- آضت الشمس : أي رجعت إلى حالها الأول قبل الكسوف ، وهو من آض يئيض إذا رجع (نووي)

- المحجن : هو عصا معكوفة الطرف .

- " وهو الذي سيَّب السوائب " : السائبة : ناقة ، أو بقرة ، أو شاة إذا بلغت من العمر شيئا اصطلحوا عليه سيبوها فلا تركب ولا يحمل عليها ولا تؤكل ، تقربا للآلهة وكان ابن لُحَيٍّ هو الذي سن ذلك .

- كففت : أي وقفت .

- المخلاف : هو الإقليم ، بلغة أهل اليمن .

- "فقال يا عبدالله كيف تقرأ القرآن قال أتفوقه تفوقا " : يعني : ألازم قراءته ليلا ونهارا ، شيئا بعد شئ ، وحينا بعد حين ، مأخوذ من فواق الناقة ، وهو أن تحلب ثم تترك ساعة حتى تدر ، ثم تُحلب هكذا دائما .(فتح)

- " ما رأيت أحدا استعبر إلى صاحبه " : أي ما رأيت منهم ما يحدث بين أب وابن إذا التقيا في مثل هذه الظروف ، من حرارة اللقاء .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

تم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة العاشرة من الهجرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- " واستعز برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعه " : أي اشتد وجعه .

- " فقلت : يا ابن عباس ، وما يوم الخميس " : القائل هو سعيد بن جبير .

- سحولية : بفتح السين وضمها : هي ثياب بيض نقية لا تكون إلا من القطن ، وقال آخرون : هي منسوبة إلى سحول مدينة باليمن تحمل منها هذه الثياب .

- الكرسف : القطن .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*تم ولله الحمد ذكر معاني الكلمات إلى السنة الحادي عشر من الهجرة*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ... رائع ومفيد

----------

